# Vaccines (A Rant)



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you ever had a friend ask you for advice and then argue with the suggestions you give? My friend just got a quote from the vet for which vaccines the vet says her dog requires. She emailed me and asked me what vaccines I get for my dogs and which ones I think she should get. I gave her my response on which ones I do and don't do and my reasons why. Now she's disputing my response with info the vet told her. Well, why'd she ask me then??? Her dog is up to date on Rabies and dhpp so he is due for Bordatella, Lepto, and Heartworm. My response was I do Heartworm because since some of the Katrina dogs have been relocated here, the incidence of heartworm has increased a lot. I told her Lepto is serious if caught so use her discretion with this one. I said I don't do Bordatella because I don't kennel my dogs or send them to day camp. I feel the likely-hood of catching it at the dog park is low considering they don't really play with the other dogs and if caught the seriousness is low. She's now emailed me three more times about the Bordatella vaccine. Why'd she ask me in the first place if she already seems to have her mind made up? I finally told her if it gives her piece of mind then she should get it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I do not follow the standard vaccine schedule, plan to keep my male intact, also feed raw and respectfully question my vet sometimes- SHOCKING

I don't bring up vaccines & food with other dog owners unless asked. I tell them why & site the research I have done that led me to the care I have chosen for my dog.

I also will not debate. What works for my dog may not work for yours and that's fine.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't you just love it when people ask for your opinions when really what they are asking for is validation of their own opinions? I think your response to her was probably best, keep the peace and let her do what she feels is best for her dog if she won't listen to you and your reasons for why you don't give every vaccine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Send her Dr. Dodds vaccination protocol. Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol taken from this site, which is full of information:
ItsForTheAnimals.com
And this link explains a bit more about the bordatella vaccine:
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bordatella-vaccination-dogs/


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Bordatella doesn't work anyway. My vet is a friend and one of the top grey hound breeders in the country. She doesn't give it to any of her dogs because it doesn't work. Most vets aren't going to tell you that as it is money out of their pocket.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Send her Dr. Dodds vaccination protocol. Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol taken from this site, which is full of information:
> ItsForTheAnimals.com
> And this link explains a bit more about the bordatella vaccine:
> Bordetella Vaccination for Dogs: Fraud and Fallacy


I did in my second email to her . I gave up on the third. I am by no means trying to convince her I just don't understand why she would bother asking in the first place if her mind was made up. I guess she was looking for validation.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I do not follow the standard vaccine schedule, plan to keep my male intact, also feed raw and respectfully question my vet sometimes- SHOCKING
> 
> I don't bring up vaccines & food with other dog owners unless asked. I tell them why & site the research I have done that led me to the care I have chosen for my dog.
> 
> I also will not debate. What works for my dog may not work for yours and that's fine.


that's me to a T lol


----------

